# Salad portions



## Marcycat3 (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm catering a lunch with chicken and 4 big salads- potato, fruit, lettuce and broccoli for 60 people. I know most people will not eat all four so how much of each should I fix? If they eat all four, how much should I prepare? Thanks


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Why wouldn't they eat all the salads ???? If it's only chicken and the salads.....


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello Marycat3 and welcome to the threads.
Your question contains many questions within it.
What kind of chicken?
Inside party or outside?
Kids? (who eat less)
Older adults? (who eat less)
What time is lunch?.
Again...what makes you think people will not go for all four salads, especially if that's the only food?

When figuring out amounts it's usually best to work in weights. 2-3 ounces per person is a good amount. Take that times 60 divided by 16 and you have 11.25 pounds of each salad.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Make individual salad bowls


----------



## estipendios (Sep 4, 2021)

You can do bowls of lettuce, brocoli and frits garlic with oil...a little delicatesen. Try it I did for a wedding in apartamentos en zahara de los atunes for 150 peoples, and they were happies with our ideas.


----------

